# Estimado Uwe; estimada Anke



## JCA-

Hola a todos

Quiero encontrar una expresión para una carta remisoria de mi currículum. En español usaría "Estimado / estimada", pero el traductor de google me sugiere "Liebe..." expresión que encuentro de demasiada confianza, la que no le tengo a la persona que contacté telefónicamente. Gracias por vuestra ayuda

Ich will einen Ausdruck finden um einen Brief anzufangen um mein Lebenslauf einzufühen. Auf Spanisch würde ich "Estimado / estimada ..." sagen. Habe aber nicht das Vertrauen mit dem Mensch, den ich telefonisch kontaktiert habe, um "Liebe... " zu sagen, wie es mir der Google Übersetzer vorschlägt; Was kann ich an der Stelle sagen. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Alemanita

Si llamas a la persona por su nombre, como lo sugiere el título del hilo, (estimado Uwe), sí podrías usar 'Lieber Uwe, anbei sende ich Ihnen meinen Lebenslauf.', aunque no lo tutees en alemán. Si quieres guardar un poco más de distancia, lo clásico es 'Sehr geehrter Herr Apellidodeuwe, beigefügt finden Sie meinen Lebenslauf.' 

Es de lo más común utilizar 'Lieber Herr Apellidodeuwe, anbei/beigefügt sende ich Ihnen ...' aunque no tengas nada de confianza.


----------



## JCA-

Alemanita

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta

Lo que me faltó decir es que la persona no me dio su apellido, sólo su nombre de pila. No sabía que se podía usar Liebe (r) en ese contexto, pues me parece que equivale a "Querido" en español que jamás se usaría (y eso que se supone que somos menos formales que los alemanes); Se me ocurre "Sehr geehrte Anke" aunque se que suena rebuscado. Quisiera otra vez tu opinión, de lo contrario usaré Liebe com tu dices, antes de que sea demasiado tarde,

nocheinmal Danke


----------



## EvilWillow

Alemanita said:


> Si llamas a la persona por su nombre, como lo sugiere el título del hilo, (estimado Uwe), sí podrías usar 'Lieber Uwe, anbei sende ich Ihnen meinen Lebenslauf.', aunque no lo tutees en alemán. Si quieres guardar un poco más de distancia, lo clásico es 'Sehr geehrter Herr Apellidodeuwe, beigefügt finden Sie meinen Lebenslauf.'
> 
> Es de lo más común utilizar 'Lieber Herr Apellidodeuwe, anbei/beigefügt sende ich Ihnen ...' aunque no tengas nada de confianza.


Vaya... no sé qué es peor: tratar a alguien de "Sie" en combinación con el nombre de pila o usar "Liebe/r" en el ámbito profesional con socios... (Que lo último sea bastante común no significa que sea buena opción.)



JCA- said:


> Lo que me faltó decir es que la persona no me dio su apellido, sólo su nombre de pila. No sabía que se podía usar Liebe (r) en ese contexto, pues me parece que equivale a "Querido" en español que jamás se usaría (y eso que se supone que somos menos formales que los alemanes); Se me ocurre "Sehr geehrte Anke" aunque se que suena rebuscado.


¿Y no es posible descubrir sus apellidos, por internet quizás? Pues, entonces yo que tú simplemente diría "Hallo Uwe, hallo Anke", lo que me parece lo más neutral...

Con respecto a lo de tratarlos de "Sie" + nombre de pila: desfortunadamente todavía no tienes otra opción hasta que ellos te ofrezcan el "du".


----------



## Alemanita

'Hallo' como saludo para enviar un curriculum ... a mí personalmente me parece un poco muy relajado. Pero será cuestión de gustos y de generaciones.

Muy buena opción la de descubrir el apellido por internet.

Lieber Herr X / Liebe Frau Y = común y única opción hasta que descubran algo mejor.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## JCA-

Gracias Evil y Alemanita

Bueno, lo de mi currículum ya pasó a hacer anecdótico; por suerte bastó con la versión en español; quería por correo demostrar mi dominio del alemán del cual ya empiezo a tener dudas... sin embargo, para consuelo de tonto, ya existía un hilo en el foro de sólo alemán sobre el tema; considero que es una carencia del alemán; bueno, para completar la anécdota; me llamaron telefónicamente y la persona que me llamó, también se identificó con su nombre de pila, habla español perfecto (la empresa tiene sede aquí en Colombia) y yo: "señora Bertha..." (el nombre por supuesto es cambiado); y ella "sí, pregunta por la señora Bertha" y yo "ah, bueno, Gracias" - creo que ya tendré la oportunidad de demostrar mi Hoch Deutsch personalmente y será más fácil... ya les contaré...

Sin embargo, creo que el hilo sirve, como ya dije, para poner en evidencia lo que tal vez es una carencia del alemán. Aunque parece que el Liebe que propone Alemanita es lo más acertado y el que utilizaré en una futura situación similar (por internet no figura el apellido de ninguno de las dos personas); en este contexto no equivale a querido, sino al "estimado", o "apreciado" que usamos por acá. Incluso, creo que en el propio Bundestag lo usan, lo cual no implica necesariamente "Liebe" en el sentido de la palabra - Liebe Kolleginnen und Kollegen (¿será que un(a) Abgeordnete de die Linke _ama _a la señora Merkel?). Bueno, parece que los alemanes no son tan formales en este contexto como, al menos los colombianos, que en nuestro congreso utilizamos "Honorables parlamentarios...", por eso algunos les dicen hp... 

Evil, el Hallo podría ser útil y se que se usa, pero lo encuentro demasiado confianzudo en este contexto

Gracias por vuestra colaboración

aquí la discusión previa que encontre: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2214432


----------



## Geviert

Yo no diría que se trate de una carencia del alemán (es la lengua menos carente en absoluto en relación a las romances). Se note que estamos hablando de _Anreden,_ existen las reglas que dan la forma a seguir en estos casos. El buen uso implícito (que solo te aprende in situ, interactuando) complementa la regla. En este sentido, si no nos han dado el apellido por algún motivo y lo buscamos y lo ponemos luego en una comunicación, me parece de muy poco tacto (salvo que la persona tenga un rol público). Si la persona te ha confiado el nombre de pila, entonces se le saludará con la forma correspondiente para los nombres de pila. En el caso de un CV, claro, es legítimo preguntarse cómo tratarlo si los has visto solo una vez y, además, pretendes un puesto. Dar el nombre de pila es una forma de cordialidad implícita en Alemania, no significa que mañana lo puedes tutear sin duda, pero permite diferenciar el contexto en el cual se actua (generalmente fuera del trabajo, y entre relativa igualdad generacional). 

Los alemanes usan muchas combinaciones para "modular" la distancia sin necesidad de ir hacia los polos más formales y más informales de los Anreden. Usan mucho los pronombre en mayúscula en los textos (Du), en particular cuando se pide algo, combinan también formas de la lengua hablada (Guten Tag Frau Mustermann), para generar un efecto "intermedio", formal/informal. En cualquier caso se evitará combinar un modo formal (Sehr geehrte(r)) con uno informal (Hallo X, Liebe). Se note, sin embargo, que ambas formas (como en castellano), expresan _retóricamente _solo el saludo. Con "estimado Carlos" uno se espera sin duda que haya una estima real, pero esto no se expresa solo en el saludo, que puede ser sincero. Frente a la duda, se deberá partir del formalismo típico de los Anreden (formales o informales que sean, ambos son formalismos de la comunicación *indirecta*, escrita). Del mismo modo, el Lieber Andreas, expresa estima en la misma forma relativa, no "afecto", de no darse el caso. Como bien dicen en el debate del link, "se tiene temor" (más entre hombres) a expresar relación (Liebe(r)) en la forma de un saludo, hasta en las formas más convencionales del lenguaje. En tu caso concreto, yo hubiese usado Guten Tag Maria (escrito), si se ha dado *al menos *un mínimo de cordialidad real con la persona, sobre todo si se pretende colaborar conjuntamente en el futuro (un trabajo por ejemplo).


----------



## JCA-

Geviert said:


> Yo no diría que se trate de una carencia del alemán (es la lengua menos carente en absoluto en relación a las romances). Se note que estamos hablando de _Anreden,_ existen las reglas que dan la forma a seguir en estos casos. El buen uso implícito (que solo te aprende in situ, interactuando) complementa la regla. En este sentido, si no nos han dado el apellido por algún motivo y lo buscamos y lo ponemos luego en una comunicación, me parece de muy poco tacto (salvo que la persona tenga un rol público). Si la persona te ha confiado el nombre de pila, entonces se le saludará con la forma correspondiente para los nombres de pila. En el caso de un CV, claro, es legítimo preguntarse cómo tratarlo si los has visto solo una vez y, además, pretendes un puesto. Dar el nombre de pila es una forma de cordialidad implícita en Alemania, no significa que mañana lo puedes tutear sin duda, pero permite diferenciar el contexto en el cual se actua (generalmente fuera del trabajo, y entre relativa igualdad generacional).
> 
> Los alemanes usan muchas combinaciones para "modular" la distancia sin necesidad de ir hacia los polos más formales y más informales de los Anreden. Usan mucho los pronombre en mayúscula en los textos (Du), en particular cuando se pide algo, combinan también formas de la lengua hablada (Guten Tag Frau Mustermann), para generar un efecto "intermedio", formal/informal. En cualquier caso se evitará combinar un modo formal (Sehr geehrte(r)) con uno informal (Hallo X, Liebe). Se note, sin embargo, que ambas formas (como en castellano), expresan _retóricamente _solo el saludo. Con "estimado Carlos" uno se espera sin duda que haya una estima real, pero esto no se expresa solo en el saludo, que puede ser sincero. Frente a la duda, se deberá partir del formalismo típico de los Anreden (formales o informales que sean, ambos son formalismos de la comunicación *indirecta*, escrita). Del mismo modo, el Lieber Andreas, expresa estima en la misma forma relativa, no "afecto", de no darse el caso. Como bien dicen en el debate del link, "se tiene temor" (más entre hombres) a expresar relación (Liebe(r)) en la forma de un saludo, hasta en las formas más convencionales del lenguaje. En tu caso concreto, yo hubiese usado Guten Tag Maria (escrito), si se ha dado *al menos *un mínimo de cordialidad real con la persona, sobre todo si se pretende colaborar conjuntamente en el futuro (un trabajo por ejemplo).



Vielen Danke Geviert

Como siempre con tus interesantes y sesudos aportes. Lo tendré en cuenta para una próxima comunicación. Por ahora las cosas van bien. Personalmente pude tener un trato de "Na ja..." y creo que ya se ha dado la suficiente confianza como para Liebe Katrin; consideraré el uso de Du... con mayúscula, si me sale naturalmente, dependiendo como se vayan dando los acontecimientos

Por lo demás, muy acertado tu análisis no solo para esta, sino también para situaciones similares. Gracias


----------



## Geviert

¡Sesudos saludos JCA!

No olvidemos que ese Du con mayúscula es una convención comunicativa en Alemania, pero no es estándar (no me consta). Esperando ser de ayuda. 

cordialmente,
Geviert

PS. pequeña corrección: Dank sin e.


----------



## JCA-

Geviert said:


> ¡Sesudos saludos JCA!
> 
> No olvidemos que ese Du con mayúscula es una convención comunicativa en Alemania, pero no es estándar (no me consta). Esperando ser de ayuda.
> 
> cordialmente,
> Geviert
> 
> PS. pequeña corrección: Dank sin e.



ok, und Vielen Dank für die Korrektion!

das "Guten Tag" werde ich auch berücksichtigen in künftigen Kommunikationen. Das finde ich auch richitig

bis bald


----------



## Geviert

Korrektur!


----------



## JCA-

Geviert said:


> Korrektur!


 genau, und Danke nochmals


----------

